

Ask HN: Where would you send your mother to register a domain name? - sirjonathan

While many of us, I imagine, would just do it for her, what if she wanted to register a domain herself? Where would you tell her to go?
======
polyfractal
<http://badger.com> is pretty awesome. Has a lot of pre-configured one-click
"apps" which can be tremendously helpful. For example, click the "Tumblr"
button and it automatically takes care of all the DNS re-arrangements required
to serve up your tumblr on your domain.

Very slick and easy to use interface. I've had a lot of good experiences with
their customer support too.

------
balac
<http://hover.com> is very straightforward, simple, and doesn't upsell you.

------
NameMage
NameCheap.com - It's much more reliable than GoDaddy and doesn't try to upsell
as much. Plus, the signup process is rather straight forward. I can help your
grandma register a name if you'd like. Just have her email me at
support(at)namemage.com and I'll be glad to help answer any questions she has
when registering.

~~~
kevinconroy
I second NameCheap. The sign up process is fairly straightforward and free of
un-needed upsells, but may be confusing to people unfamiliar with basic
internet jargon/terms. However, I wonder how "easy" sign up needs to be if the
hypothetical mother in question is savvy enough to know that she wants to
purchase a domain name, rather than say, register her vanity URL on Facebook
and call it a day.

------
AznHisoka
I'd send my mom to a web hosting service that'd register it for me. Otherwise
she'll get confused and wonder why she can't do anything with it afterwards.

